# Bearing Maintenance



## clarkbre (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, it’s that time of year again. I pulled the boat out and cleaned her up, got my gear ready and put the new tags on.

Now, the last thing I have to do is the trailer maintenance. My trailer is a 2006 that is towed less than 600 miles a year. I have greasable hubs that have a zerk fitting on the back. When grease is squirted in, the old grease comes out of the front of the hub. Doing so, completely packs the hubs full of grease so that water and other debris cannot get in. 

To date, I’ve pushed new grease through the hubs each year with no problems what so ever. The old grease is still in really good condition. My question is: 

How long do a set of bearings last? Miles, years?
How often should I take the hubs apart and completely inspect/replace the bearings, seals and races?

I’d rather spend the time and money doing preventative maintenance than fixing it on the side of the road.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Brine (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it's a good idea to take them apart every winter.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 25, 2011)

it also depends on the rim size and the speed you tow it at.you should get years out of them.my 5.30x12 are rated for 55 mph. and they are original hub bearings 12 years old, but i have bearing buddies since new.


----------



## FSNMachine (Apr 25, 2011)

As long as you are doing what you are and continue to get clean grease out of them with no water I won't do anything more. As soon as you get grease and water you know its time to replace the seals and you might as well do the bearings too.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 25, 2011)

I've always went back and forth on this one. I hate taking them apart, especially when it turns out to be unnecessary upon inspection.

I've decided that as long as I'm keeping them full of grease, and they arent hot after a long tow, I'm leaving them be.


----------



## clarkbre (Apr 25, 2011)

So I tracked down the manufacturer (King Boat Trailers) and it turns out the trailers are made only about 20 miles from my house. Anyways, I posed the same question to them regarding their hubs, bearings, and greasing.

The response I got was on target to what I have been doing already. They said to grease the bearings using the inner zerk fittings a few times a season. If clean grease is coming out of the front the bearings should be fine. If I ever see any water come out with the grease, change the bearings and seals.

They also said to periodically check the hubs for heat. If you stop after a half hour or so of driving, and the hub is hot to the touch, it is time to change the bearings. If the hub is still relatively cool, the bearings are still good.

It is nice hearing this information from the manufacturer as well as you guys on this board. I also asked him how long the bearings should last using this method and he said for many, many years.

As of now, I’m going on 5 years of greasing the bearings and all is well.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is good news! Thanks for sharing.

I don't do it, but I have heard of guys carrying a spare full wheel hub; bearings and all...just in case. Makes sense the longer you drive, I'd say. rich


----------



## clarkbre (Apr 26, 2011)

richg99 said:


> That is good news! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I don't do it, but I have heard of guys carrying a spare full wheel hub; bearings and all...just in case. Makes sense the longer you drive, I'd say. rich



I've actually thought about doing this. I've seen the kit to mount the spare hub and tire on a dummy spindle. Pretty good idea really. I'd hate spending the money up front on it but I know I'd appreciate it if anything were to happen.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 26, 2011)

i was towing my buddys boat 30 miles up logging roads when the bearing blew and the tire fell off :shock: we unbolted the trailer and threw all the pieces in the truck box, stacked the boat on,strapped her down and on our merry way.i have never had so many bugbites in my life :lol:


----------



## antiochba (May 28, 2011)

clarkbre said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > That is good news! Thanks for sharing.
> ...



I do now...Lost a hub 100 miles from home....tried to repair in a Walmart parking lot...Had to have it trailered home..


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 28, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I've always went back and forth on this one. I hate taking them apart, especially when it turns out to be unnecessary upon inspection.
> 
> I've decided that as long as I'm keeping them full of grease, and they arent hot after a long tow, I'm leaving them be.




I do the same as Dyeguy - plenty of other stuff to do without looking for trouble.

I re-pack mine almost every other trip - just enough to keep them full. i also check them about the same amount - feel for heat and see if there is any play (do this after you launch so you can lift the trailer up


----------



## dj722000 (May 28, 2011)

I typically check for heat and play, shoot some grease in when needed and I am off. On boat trailers you should obviously use marine grade grease and not just any grease. As far as water goes in the bearings, that just means you have play in the bearing and have never adjusted the hub which in turn takes out your seal, possible dirt and debris will also take out the seals. As far as tearing them down to inspect, I almost never do that unless I have play that I am trying to tighten up. I even do the same thing on our 4,000 lb camper and have never had a problem. If you replace one side you should replace both, even if you tighten one side you should check the other side, the reason why I do that is if you have play in one hub, the wobbling transfers to the other side and will slowly take or loosen that one (Seal & Bearing) out as well.
Normally, the wobble isn't so bad you can feel it through out the trailer but does take a toll on the other bearing and seal.


----------



## fish devil (May 28, 2011)

:twisted: Going on 11 years without repacking my bearings. I have zerk fittings on my hubs which I fill after every third trip. Never had any problems. I always check the hubs for excessive heat after longer trips. By the way I have over 300 trips on the trailer.


----------

